# Anyone with LOW AMH have success abroad?



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Having been refused ICSI on NHS due to my low low AMH levels  (everything else normal ) was told to go for DE.
Before I give up on the possibility of using my own eggs  (have 8 follies after all) wandered whether anyone has experience of clinics overseas with similar situation.
we are due to move to Spain shortly so would make sense to start my investigations there but its more success rates than geography.
I guess the ideal scenario would be a clinic to try without DE for first cycle and then have flexibility to turn to DE.
Have seen on this site clinics that do refunds if you're under a certain age, but wonder if my low AMH would make me exempt for such an arrangement.
Sorry for the questions but am only new to this as I just spent 3 years waiting for what i thought would be straightforward ICSI on the NHS. AMH is a whole new world.
Do you think os clinic could use my results from St Marys?

Questions!! Never contemplated private before so am thinking hard and fast about this now. I had my massive weep and wail last night - my DH is so understanding.

xx


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there just saw your e-mail.. my AMH level was around 1.0 from what I can remember, I did 2 cycles of IVF with my own eggs... they quality of my eggs was a problem... and my AMH levels were really low, we opted for DE in Barcelona, and got lucky 1st time... depending on your age, I would strongly recommend DE...

Boots xx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks Boots, I think I've come to that conclusion now, I think I was grasping at straws, but I'm now looking into donation.

Congratulations on your BFP !!!

x


----------



## Alex42 (May 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies

My lining was ok, 8 mm on day 7!  Now waiting for the call... God, that´s getting REAL!

Thanks for the suggestions, though  I did not say to the Swedish doctor that I drank a glass of red wine every day to improve the lining....    she would be very upset! 

Alexx


----------

